# Got an engine knock



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

It starts at 2000 rpm. I put a few gallons of racing fuel in it and it got a bit quieter then retarded the timing a bit and its a lot quieter but still there. Any suggestions on what could be causing this?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I hope it is just "pinging" from low octane gas.....does it sound like a rattling under acceleration, and go away when at cruise or foot off throttle??? Bad news- it could be a connecting rod or wrist pin. hard to tell with out hearing it. Eric


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes it does do the pinging sound only when I accelerate and when I let off the gas it stops. It only starts the pinging above 2000 rpm and I do have oil pressure thats a bit high. Looks like I better have someone look at it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like you might be in luck....poor gas quality. Could therefore be a timing issue. good luck, Eric


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with Eric. 

Don't drive it with it pinging. Take it to the shop and have them look at it.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. :cheers


----------

